# Life plan



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I felt like there were certain things in life that I could never have because of my sa.I didn't think that I could ever have a career,friends,or a girl friend.I developed what I call a life plan.The life plan is a plan that maps out how I will achieve everything I want,step by step.By doing this I can see that it is possible to achieve my goals,even with my sa.I wanted to share this with all of you because it made me have hope for the future.With my life plan,I feel like life is worth living now because I know that I will have everything I desire.I also know when and how.

Here's an example of mine to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.

Goal 1- to have friends 
prediction date(six months from now)
Step 1)Go to counselor and practice therapy techniques,so that I can speak to people.
Step 2)Go to martial arts class to meet people
Step 3)Follow guide to make friends in the book my counselor gave me until I have friends.

Goal 2- Career 
prediction date(one year from now)
Step 1)Go to college for 15 credit hours
Step 2)Take asvab

Goal 3- girl friend 
prediction date(one year 1/2 from now)
Step 1)save 1200 dollars
step 2)pay matchmaking service
step 3) go on dates until I have girl friend

When I have it all written out like that,I can see how simple it is.It becomes "I can do that".Looking at it,I feel I can achieve my goals in about a year.I know this seems obvious but it just gave me so much hope and I know how I felt before,so I just thought it might help someone.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

That's great.... I need to et an agenda going too..

hen you write it out, it makes it more concrete..more tangible more reachable/attainable.


----------



## pepper2006 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. This is really helpful to me.


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

Haha! I thought I was the only one


----------

